# John Deere 5020



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have been keeping my eye on a John Deere 5020 not far from my area that is up for sale. It supposedly has a new engine and appears to be in fairly decent shape. Any one have one or had experience with this particular model. It has a 531 cubic inch inline 6 diesel but is not turbo charged. About 133 hp. Manual shift 8 forward 2 reverse. I realize the tractor is pretty old but all I am looking for is a heavy machine I can put a large rotary cutter on and cut rough areas and pull trees out with, nothing fancy. Any comments or suggestions welcome.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have not owned one myself but a farmer down the road has one that he uses daily during the growing season. Very solid and good running tractor.

Andy


----------

